# Studying occupation therapy



## tcc81_00 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi

I'm new to the forums and looking for a little help, I am transferring to Singapore with work with my wife. She is currently studying a degree in OT. One year into a three year degree, can anybody offer any contacts, suggestions or advice for ways of continuing this study. 

Thanks in advance 

Tom & Sarah


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Tom & Sarah: you know OTs are one of the lowest paid jobs in this country ?

Well, you could pick qualified OTs from nearby countries, going for less than 2,000 $ a month salary ... 

As for studies, this would be your starting place 

Singapore Association of Occupational Therapists


----------



## Arturo Siew (Apr 18, 2013)

I am an OT studying in Australia, I can tell you that it is very difficult to get into OT school in Singapore and not to mention that for a developed country, Singapore underpaid most of their workers. She will have better luck studying OT in Hong Kong rather than Singapore.


----------

